# Manual-standard welding



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (1 مارس 2009)

These Welding Procedures -WPS
Used on ARAMCO Company
these procedures for all material
C- Steel
Alloy - Steel
Stainless STEEL


----------



## الخير2 (3 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سامح 2010 (12 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
my email is : [email protected]
لو امكن ترسل لى بريدك 
حيث انى خريج هندسة الفلزات
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## abdelaliali (17 سبتمبر 2010)

دمت نشطا جدا جدا جدا
ودمت وفيا لعلوم الأرض


----------

